

IPhone 4 stats and details - slapshot
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/07/iphone-4-get-5-megapixel-sensor-720p-video/

======
alex1
Biggest disappointments (for me, at least):

\- AT&T no longer offers unlimited data

\- Video calling is only iPhone to iPhone

\- Video calling is WiFi only

\- No 4G

\- Still AT&T only

------
kljensen
Any word on whether the previously leaked device was a motivation for the
radically different appearance of the iPhone 4?

